# Braved a costa coffee today... hilarious flat white!!



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

So I was with a business colleague this afternoon and Costa was the nearest thing. So in we went.

I thought i'd minimise my pain by ordering something small that I could get over with quickly. So went for a flat white.

What did I receive... the usual bucket sized cup of coffee, with piss thin scalded milk. Tasted as burned, bitter and watery as it ever had before.

So much so that for the first time in nearly a year, I HAD to put a sugar in to make it palatable.

It's nice to know that even when I get it wrong at home, it tastes about 100 times better than that!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know what you mean, you think " How bad can it be" they really can't ruin that can they?.... oh yes they can!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

shrink said:


> So I was with a business colleague this afternoon and Costa was the nearest thing


So you weren't out to impress then Shrink! Are they still talking to you?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Remember going into a Costa with a mate who ordered two of their largest caps. I seem to recall it looked the size of a medium soup bowl. Wondered how much I would have to get through so as not to offend my mate - didn't get half way before I gave up.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha he ain't fussy about costa. It's just me that hates it!

Besides I needed a coffee fix... I've had no grinder for two weeks.

Quamar should be here tomorrow though!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep hear you there Shrink, I ordered a Latte and a Flat White in Cafe Nero this morning, appallingly bad! (bitter, crap milk etc.)

A year ago I would have settled for that - amazing how far my taste buds have changed drinking the good stuff!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope your grinder turns up tomorrow so you can have real cup of coffee









I used to enjoy going into the coffee chain shops, but not any more.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I hate the fact when you make your own you close so many doors - really is annoying.

I remember when I used to enjoy - yes enjoy a costa / Starbucks with a group of mates. Now I'm limited to my own little coffee cave and to the knowledge that I have to hide anything to do with the coffee forums when I'm in lectures lmao.

On a brighter note after today's nightmare with couriers ill be receiving another grinder tomorrow loool - get some videos up of your new asset shrink!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I will do... I'm lucky enough to have a canon xm2 broadcast quality DV camera just now from work. So I will tripod it up, take some vids and make a wee video.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I never realised that making decent coffee at home could be such a curse. The commercial B2C machine at my main customers site now serves some burnt offering as americano and the major chains no longer hold the same appeal to me.

I'm currently on holiday and have had to suffer notcoffee for the last week. Adding a dash of the local brandy seems to be the only way to drink the stuff. The tin says '100% coffee' and 'rich & smooth' - both statements I dispute. Local restaurants here serve the same powdered muck or bad espresso. It almost got to the point where I bought some pre-ground coffee and tried the pan of water / egg trick

We arrive back in the UK this weekend and I've ordered a couple of bags of beans to meet me at home, along with a second aeropress which will be coming with me and staying at the apartment to avoid future coffee withdrawl issues.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

In defence of Costa, I actually had a pretty nice flat white in bournemouth last weekend..

It was dark roasted, slightly bitter to my palate (though probably more to do with the roast/beans they use).

It was very early on a saturday morning, and I was the only customer in the shop - this probably helped.

The norwegian girl serving me was actually very knowledgeable, she obviously had some passion, and the milk texturing was good.

As with all things, it depends on so many variables (for every 1 half decent Costa there must be 20 bad ones).

But this one was acceptable imho. (unlike my Havant Nero experience yesterday).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

When I've had a flat white or cap in Starbucks, Nero or Costa - I've invariably been left feeling that the coffee is totally lost in the milk or is utterly one dimensional - powdery, bitter - no depth - no flavour. In a good indie, I can still taste the coffee and its character. The big chains will never deliver this until they start using freshly roasted beans which is too much of a logistical hassle for them so they cynically palm us off with over-roasted stale beans knowing full well that the average customer either hasn't tasted a decent flat white or cap or isn't that discerning. It's only when customers start voting with their feet and the big chains' profits start to slide that they will begin to address the fresh versus stale bean issue. Admittedly, a good barista will get a bit more out of over-roasted stale beans than a rookie who is poorly trained and totally uninterested but a sow's ear will always remain a sow's ear.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Sometimes you just need caffeine so on occasions where this happens I have started ordering a chocolate drink and asking for a shot of coffee to be added. Often now, however, I carry my kalita uno and a small bag of coffee for one or two cups that I have ground myself that morning.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> Sometimes you just need caffeine so on occasions where this happens I have started ordering a chocolate drink and asking for a shot of coffee to be added. Often now, however, I carry my kalita uno and a small bag of coffee for one or two cups that I have ground myself that morning.


You see, that's what happens when you get more discerning about your coffee and join a forum like this. Nice one!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

When I was down south a couple weeks back, we stopped at a service station to grab some lunch and I needed a coffee. Headed into Costa and opted for a Cortado which was roughly 4oz, asked for it a little cooler than normal (so as to avoid any nasty milk) and was presented with something actually drinkable! It's totally hit or miss though, depends on the barista and your luck on the day!


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

The worst is now when I go to other people's houses and am offered coffee. Sometimes I am greeted by an expectant smile and being told that they have 'proper' coffee for me . . . Those who know me just say they would offer it to me but they know I probably won't drink it.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

^ I always go for tea at other people's houses









Costa is still the best of the big chains for espresso drinks, though variability is worse now.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

haha yes, at other houses I have tea... people don't try to offer me coffee.

Even one of my good friends, who has an Illy, capsule Francis Francis machine, knows better than to ask me









quite right too, as it tasted horrible!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> The worst is now when I go to other people's houses and am offered coffee. Sometimes I am greeted by an expectant smile and being told that they have 'proper' coffee for me . . . Those who know me just say they would offer it to me but they know I probably won't drink it.


Yeah. Can be really awkward. As can being a veggie. Try to avoid admitting to being one but when I can't avoid it, often met with the response, 'oh, I couldn't possibly give up eating meat'. Why do some people do that? Doesn't bother me if they do or don't eat meat or fish but it makes me smile.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yeah. Can be really awkward. As can being a veggie. Try to avoid admitting to being one but when I can't avoid it, often met with the response, 'oh, I couldn't possibly give up eating meat'. Why do some people do that? Doesn't bother me if they do or don't eat meat or fish but it makes me smile.


i know just what you mean. i'm of the same view as you. sadly some people take your being a vegetarian as a personal affront and can be really quite aggressive and unpleasant, despite the fact that i will generally avoid talking about it and would certainly never 'preach' about it. each to his own in my view, but always respect others opinions.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

you crazy veggies.. no wonder you like coffee... need to get your energy from somewhere huh









.. only joshing, my better half is pescatarian and i'm used to just working our lives to accomodate. Generally no great hardship to either of us.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

shrink said:


> my better half is pescatarian and i'm used to just working our lives to accomodate. Generally no great hardship to either of us.


Hey, let's not bring religion into this!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

reneb said:


> i know just what you mean. i'm of the same view as you. sadly some people take your being a vegetarian as a personal affront and can be really quite aggressive and unpleasant, despite the fact that i will generally avoid talking about it and would certainly never 'preach' about it. each to his own in my view, but always respect others opinions.


Couldn't agree more. Have known a few holier than thou, lentil munching, tree hugging veggie zealots who never missed an opportunity to bang on about the perils of meat eating. Personally, life is too short and each to his own. Read many years ago that veggies live on average seven years longer than meat eaters which is great but the flatulence is a bugger!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im quite proud about not visiting a chain for coffee in many many years & Ive not eaten a MacDonalds for several years either.

I vote with my feet. Viva la Specialty/Indi coffee


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Couldn't agree more. Have known a few holier than thou, lentil munching, tree hugging veggie zealots who never missed an opportunity to bang on about the perils of meat eating. Personally, life is too short and each to his own. Read many years ago that veggies live on average seven years longer than meat eaters which is great but the flatulence is a bugger!


Another veggie here! I think most people have come to terms with it now but there are always the few that have to make an issue out of it.

The main difficulties I've found are any situations where you end up cooking as a group (camping and the like) - most people are fine until it affects their meal!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Personally, the only time you can be certain of getting a decent coffee is in one of the truly specialist coffee places, the wanky third wave ones like Colon & Smalls near here. You know that they will know what they are doing and what they serve will be near perfect.

With everywhere else, chain or independent, you just never know. I went to one in Wales last year that made a big fuss about its coffee and offered barista training, yet its coffee was shite. The same day I had 3 flat whites in a tiny Starbucks in the foyer of a hotel by a motorway junction....they were delicious.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

The one time I've ever been in I got espresso POURED OVER too much burnt milk. I was astounded! I thought how can they sell this as for coffee lovers and then train staff to such a low level? So I've never been in again. I know I'm spoilt being here in London


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Would never give Costa, Starbucks etc my money. Absolute no pride in what they serve up


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

glevum said:


> Would never give Costa, Starbucks etc my money. Absolute no pride in what they serve up


Agreed,what made me laugh when I was going in the fantastic independents in London last weekend is literally round the corner from all of them were ram packed Starbucks,costas,neros,pret a manger,etc,made me have a big smug smiles as I walked past em tho


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Every now and then you get someone in a Costa who knows how to make a coffee, on these occasions you can get a nice drink. They have all the right tools after all, its just that the vast majority of them have no idea how to use them.

Starbucks on the other hand... I cant remember a single occasion that I have had a decent coffee from Starbucks.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Every now and then you get someone in a Costa who knows how to make a coffee, on these occasions you can get a nice drink. They have all the right tools after all, its just that the vast majority of them have no idea how to use them.
> 
> Starbucks on the other hand... I cant remember a single occasion that I have had a decent coffee from Starbucks.


And they want to get personal and write your name on their takeaway cup, forgot my name was Muggins for going in there!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

glevum said:


> And they want to get personal and write your name on their takeaway cup, forgot my name was Muggins for going in there!


That always does annoy the hell out of me, only because I know they will either write "Ryan" "Darren" or if I'm lucky "Dillon" on my cup -_-

(My name is Dylan)


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Have really enjoyed reading all of these comments. I too have spoiled going out for a coffee! Like others have said sometimes you can get a good one - but more often you look down at a frothy mess... Taste and then wonder why you don't learn! And then you realised you have spent £2 something on rubbish and you feel ripped off! Funny though!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

In general I'd agree. The Starbucks in that hotel foyer was an anomaly, and yet it was better than the self-proclaimed specialist coffee shop I went to earlier in the day


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

two or three years ago i'd have probably told you i was generally quite happy with the coffee i got from neros or costa. now i avoid these chains like the plague, but i bet like many on here it was in the costas, starbucks, neros etc that we really started our coffee journey.

so, though we might all knock them now (i know i do!) they do introduce a lot of people to the idea of decent coffee, even if the majority of them don't actually serve it. these chains are very hit and miss and their training and quality control seems very poor to me. but despite that look at how successful costa is - their expansion is phenomenal! and the market is huge and growing. this burgeoning interest in coffee has enabled the small independents to thrive, so it's no bad thing in the end.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think my biggest problem is that I'm spoiled in Edinburgh. I could name at least 15 coffee shops that serve what you and I would call a good coffee. Some of these serve what I would call exceptional coffee, and Edinburgh has quite a strong social coffee scene.

Once a month most of the shop owners and enthusiasts go to the Edinburgh coffee jam. Where ideas and chat flow freely.

This kind of culture up here, sets me up for huge disappointment when I go anywhere else.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Definitely agree re: Edinburgh. I spent some time there earlier in the year and couldn't believe the number of places serving great coffee. In fact I only had one the entire time I was there that I couldn't drink!


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

It's all down to the barista surely?! There are thousands of Costas all over the world with even more staff working at them. It must be hard finding staff that are truly passionate about coffee, especially if the managers aren't. I've had some really good flat whites from Costa and some truly appalling ones. In fact, I remember getting a great one in the morning and a shite one in the afternoon from the same barista! To be fair to them they can get insanely busy at times too which is surely going to affect their performance. I think Costa's beans are the best of the chains, Starbucks is just grim at best.


----------

